# A nice blog - Bitch Cakes



## Willa (Jul 9, 2009)

I love reading her blog

*Bitch Cakes*: A Neurotic Glamour Girl's Weight Watchers Experience and Fitness Adventures

She is entertaining, fun to read and very pretty
She gives good advices

I wanted to share it with you


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 9, 2009)

My work place blocks me from viewing pictures, so I will take a better look when I get home. Looks interesting though I'm also on a fitness plan so I'm hoping to get some good insight. thx!


----------



## lolli (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Willa - I like the blog.  I'm going to add it to my favorites.  And maybe it will motivate me to eat healthier too!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks so much! Bookmarked it.
Still reading it & Love it!


----------



## Odette (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks interesting, thanks.


----------

